# Blount county



## Racheal (Apr 5, 2017)

I am new to Tennessee, orginally from northern Indiana. Went out in my woods today and found 3. Where are some good areas to hunt legally?


----------



## Scott elmore (Apr 16, 2017)

Racheal, I to am from Blount co. And have just started getting into shroomin. I don't know a lot of places to hunt however, I am going in the morning 4/16 to look around in the towensend area. I am originally from the Sweetwater area and my son, daughter and I found about 30 yesterday in Sweetwater. They were all small except for 2 or 3 of them. Sweetwater is about 40 miles south of Blount co. I will be more than happy to share as much info. As I can however, I'm pretty new to the game and am still trying to learn the habitat and tree identification.


----------



## punkymorel (Apr 2, 2020)

Scott elmore said:


> Racheal, I to am from Blount co. And have just started getting into shroomin. I don't know a lot of places to hunt however, I am going in the morning 4/16 to look around in the towensend area. I am originally from the Sweetwater area and my son, daughter and I found about 30 yesterday in Sweetwater. They were all small except for 2 or 3 of them. Sweetwater is about 40 miles south of Blount co. I will be more than happy to share as much info. As I can however, I'm pretty new to the game and am still trying to learn the habitat and tree identification.


----------



## punkymorel (Apr 2, 2020)

TE="punkymorel, post: 1313180, member: 26248"][/QUOTE]hi I am origfrom Greenville ohio area but live down here south of Maryville not seen any here but a few years back found 1 at Dollywood I have a plaice I want to look for some have permission to hunt but no one interested enough to take me am 79 dont drive anymore where in _ Indiana you from if you dont mind telling me best of luck Harold_


----------

